# Soldier of Fortune



## yellowstaircase (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigem Forum.

Und zwar: Ich hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren noch die Original CD von Soldier of Fortune (der erste Teil der 2000 erschien).
Vor kurzem hat mich die Lust gepackt auf ein wenig Nostalgie. Wollte die CD dann suchen und das Spiel installieren, aber ich finde sie einfach nicht mehr.
Ich hab die komplette Woche schon danach gesucht, aber sie ist wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.
Hab dann auch bei Steam und Amazon geschaut. Hab sogar den Gameshop aus Österreich angeschrieben, ob sie denn nicht noch das Spiel hätten. Aber leider Fehlanzeige.
Irgendwann bin ich dann mal auf einen Link gestoßen, auf dem ich das Spiel runterladen könnte.
Es ist aber die Version [_Entfernt von Herbboy_] ....   (ich weiß nicht ob ich ein Link posten darf deshalb lasse ich das mal lieber.) 
Ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich seriös ist, bzw. ob ich das ohne bedenken runterladen kann.
Da es das Spiel anscheinend nirgends mehr zu kaufen gibt, würde es ja irgendwie Sinn machen, wenn ich das einfach so runterladen könnte.
Ich hab aber trotzdem Schiss, dass mir dann nach einem halben Jahr eine Abmahnung mit ein paar Tausend Euro Strafe kommt (da musste ich schon zwei Mal durch).
Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Kann sich das evltl mal jemand anschauen und sagen ob das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, oder soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen.
Oder kennt vielleicht noch jemand einen Link/Shop/Seite bei der ich das Spiel schön legal kaufen kann?

Ich danke euch schonmal.

gz


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Mai 2017)

Kurzer Hinweis:

Das Spiel ist Indiziert....


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis:
> 
> Das Spiel ist Indiziert....


 Das ist nicht schlimm, da es hier nicht um redaktionelle Inhalte geht. Privat darf man aber über indizierte Spiele im Forum reden, Tipps austauschen usw. ist aber kein Problem. "Verbotene" Games wäre vlt was anderes, und auch das Anbieten von indizierten Games geht hier nicht. Aber sich über so ein Spiel austauschen: kein Problem.

Hier ist das Problem aber, dass es um "Cracks" und "Raubkopien" geht - DAS geht nicht, und da würde ich auch dringend empfehlen, es sein zu lassen, auch wenn VERMUTLICH bei einem so alten Game keiner mehr "klagen" wird. Aber allein schon die Gefahr, dass im illegal gecrackten Game vlt auch ein "Virus" drin ist, treibt mich zu dem Rat: LASS ES! Und wenn du schon mal Abmahnungen hattest, dann erst Recht...   ich habe daher auch die Version rauseditiert, ansonsten wäre hier schon dicht. 

Du könntest aber weiterhin nach Gebrauchtartikeln Ausschau halten. Vlt. hast du ja Glück, da gibt es ja so viele Portale... ich selber hatte die CD mal hier rumfliegen, aber ich glaub ich hab die auch nicht mehr. Es ist auch fraglich, ob Du es heute überhaupt noch zum Laufen bekommst.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Mai 2017)

Gerade mal getestet, es läuft unter Windows 10 problemlos. Mit Widescreen-Patch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte es vor ca. 5 Jahren mal wieder gespielt, aber nach 2 Missionen war es mir dann genug, man merkt dem Spiel das Alter eben nicht nur wg. der Grafik deutlich an   damals war es aber cool, hatte es als Import hier in Köln bei einem Spieleladen besorgt - auf Extra-Bestell-Wunsch.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Ist aber deutlich besser  als die (schwachsinnig) kastrierte deutsche Version von Soldier of Fortune 2 oder gar dem absoluten Tiefpunkt SOF 3.


----------



## charli13 (5. Dezember 2020)

yellowstaircase schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigem Forum.
> 
> ...



Servus. Suchst Du immer noch diese Game ? Ich hätte eins noch,und wo Wohnst Du ich bin aus der Schweiz  ! gruss


----------



## charli13 (5. Dezember 2020)

Hei. Bei mir geht es nicht mehr seit ich W10 drauf habe hm schade . Gruss


----------



## Worrel (5. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlimm, da es hier nicht um redaktionelle Inhalte geht. Privat darf man aber über indizierte Spiele im Forum reden, Tipps austauschen usw. ist aber kein Problem. "Verbotene" Games wäre vlt was anderes, und auch das Anbieten von indizierten Games geht hier nicht. Aber sich über so ein Spiel austauschen: kein Problem.


A)
Es ging ja darum, warum man das Spiel nicht mehr kaufen kann: Und das ist eben der Grund dafür.

B)
Über welche Art "Verbotene" Games darf man denn nicht reden? 

Ich darf doch sagen, daß der _KZ Simulator _mich aufgrund des Settings nicht interessiert, in _Left 4 Dead 2 (EN)_ mehr Gedärme rumfliegen und selbst, wenn ich der Meinung wäre, _Rapelay _wäre als Spiel mal ganz interessant, darf ich das doch problemlos sagen.

Über _Hatred _hab ich hier schon mal was Positives gepostet, was wahrscheinlich noch irgendwo aufrufbar ist ...

... also was soll ein Faktor sein, daß man über ein beschlagnahmtindiziertodersonstwie"verbotenes" Spiel nicht mehr *reden *dürfte?!


----------

